# Rules: Exotic Phasmids Section



## Peter Clausen

US Members are prohibited from posting photos of exotic phasmids that originate in their own private, pet collections. US Members violating this rule will be given warn points. US Members may take photos of phasmids in zoos or other institutions and should label their posts accordingly.

All International (non United States) Members may post photos of exotic phasmids with respect to their country's regulations or laws. Discussion of trades for phasmids between international members should be discussed via the PM system (private message). No discussion of trades or exchanges in this section, please!


----------

